# Ludum Dare 2010 keynote address featuring Phil and Cuzco!



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My husband, Phil, is a computer and iPhone game developer who got his start in the game business by competing in a 48-hour game making competition called Ludum Dare. A theme is announced at the beginning of the tournament and contestants have 48 hours to make a computer game from scratch. Phil was asked to do the intro for Ludum Dare 17 (happening this weekend), so he decided to make a video featuring Cuzco and the cart. Enjoy.






Make sure and watch the end. The bloopers are the best part! :lol:


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The bloopers made me laugh...I especially liked him running after the goat who was headed some place in a hurry. :lol:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for making it so videos can be added right into posts! That's awesome!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. That is one good looking flashy guy. (the one with the horn)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

With that hat I thought it was a reenactment of the departure of Yanni Sigismundensis.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I am new to this forum and just wanted to say that I thought your goat was fantastic in the video.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Why thank you!


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Great video. MY wife watched it and know she wants me to train a goat to pull a cart. THANKS.
lOVE THE ONE HORN


----------

